# Campsites in Pembrokeshire



## Squeezy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi folks
I am very excited because I pick up my new Swift Bolero next weekend (my first motorhome after caravanning for a number of years). The reason for this post is that I am looking for some suggestions for campsites in Pembrokeshire. Can anyone help? Something peaceful with nice views would be good.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We like this one http://www.caerfaibay.co.uk reasonably quiet off season and good views. Can be a bit sloping in parts so make sure you've got ramps with you.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-18757-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## Squeezy (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, in particular the link to the previous thread. Does anyone know the name of the site that is referred to in that thread as the site next to the CC site in St David's?
Steve


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi 
Looking at the map there's a campsite either side of Lleithyr Meadow (the CC site). The one closer to the coast is called Towyn CampSite, the other - inland - is St Davids Open Farm. Trehenlliw.
Hope this is of some use.
Jill


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Squeezy said:


> Thanks for the replies, in particular the link to the previous thread. Does anyone know the name of the site that is referred to in that thread as the site next to the CC site in St David's?
> Steve


Lleithyr Farm is the commercial site http://www.whitesands-stdavids.co.uk/ and Lleithyr Meadows is the Caravan Club site http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni...ub+Sites/Site+Detail.htm?csid=LLEITHYR+MEADOW


----------

